

Apple: users win, industry loses - lasr21
http://blogs.sg.com.mx/pedrogk/2011/06/apple-users-win-industry-loses

======
natural_order
Function/app integration into the Apple OS' is a logical next step for the
company, and if anyone was going to do it, it would be Apple. They destroyed a
section of the market to do it, but that was a market already under control of
the company anyway. No one should be surprised by a dictator flexing his
muscles.

Also, stifling creativity makes everyone lose. The title should be "Apple:
users lose, industry loses".

